# Arlington Bottling Co. Anyone Seen This Before?



## findingoodies (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi, Everyone Glad I found a place to ask questions! Ok here it goes well I have bottle that says the following: 10in. Arlingtion Bottling Co. Washington, D.C. Pink Of Perfection, It has a lil spider in the middle of something like that with 8 legs. Says 1 Pint on the back. I will try to get a picture of it after I have hand cleaned and made something small enough to get in the bottle. Anyone use a Tooth brush? Just wondering. Dish soap. 
 Thanks, Ed


----------



## findingoodies (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok here is a ok shot of it, I read about trying to take photos of bottles, Great Info Help OUT Alot! The Bottle is Aqua color, Very nice I would say. A little nick or slice.  I took 2 shots of it.


----------



## findingoodies (Oct 22, 2004)

Here is another picture of the bottle, I want info not a price. I have another bottles to I will be posting. Looks like I need to buy a book, I went to a friends house and they me I should contact this website. Nothing on the bottom.

 Cheers, Ed


----------



## Dirranbandi (Oct 22, 2004)

G'day findingoodies

 A quick search on Google turned up the following information: 

 General information on Arlington Bottling Company - located at 1021 27th St NW Washington DC, there seems to have been several different owners/manufacturers over time; the site lists these individuals as well as known bottles http://users.erols.com/chosi/bottles/local_bottles.htm 

 This website lists embossed Soda Waters (which is your type of bottle) from Florida, Claifornia, Washington: http://www.gono.com/museum2003/embossed%20bottles/embossedbottlesca-fl.htm

 Both of these sites refer to an "anchor" embossing on Arlington Bottling Company bottles.

 There is also a Washington Bottle Club (Potomac Bottle Collectors) who may be able to assist with your bottle; they have also produced a reference book on Washington bottles - their website is http://members.aol.com/Potomacbtl/bottle2.htm 

 Hope this info is of some assistance, perhaps there are some Washington collectors who can provide more specific details.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## Pontiled (Oct 22, 2004)

Beat to the punch!

 Your bottle is from the Washington, D.C. area. The fellows from the Potomac Bottle Collectors can help you out. I have dug a large number of these at Andrews A.F.B. that had the "dumping" from another site brought onto the base. Also dug quite a few in Falls Church and Arlington when I lived there.

 Good luck,


----------



## findingoodies (Oct 22, 2004)

I would like to thank you both. Cheers, Ed


----------



## BladeII (Oct 24, 2004)

I just found an amber bottle from there today. from the 20's I think. Not as neat as yours with the spider, but still it was a good find for today.


----------

